# Long Island hunting



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Tony Smith, Adam Eakle and I flew out to Long Island NY last week for 4 days of hunting. Knock em Down outfitters flew out here in November and we took them out for a great hunt getting them birds that are in NY. We were excited to get the invite to hunt for Brant and Sea Duck with them.









The first day after landing we headed out and we all shot our first Brant. The 25 foot DW that would be home for the next few day









The Brant were thicker then mosquitos and it didn't take long for us to have our limits.

















That night we were able to meet 4 time world champion decoy carver Tommy Cornicelli. We were lucky enough to hunt with him the next day for Canada geese. 









We shot 5 geese and Tony shot a banded goose. 









The next days we hunted more Brant and tried to get out for sea ducks but the weather just wouldn't allow it. We shot a red breasted Merganzer (hen and drake), some black ducks and a few more canada geese as well.


















































This was a great trip and I can wait to get back out there again!!


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, looks like a fun trip. when will it air?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

nice;


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty cool right there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy mole that is neat!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Stimmy said:


> Wow, looks like a fun trip. when will it air?


I think it will air the weekend of the 28th.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Stimmy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, looks like a fun trip. when will it air?
> ...


Best waterfowl hunt i have ever been on. Glenn from knock-em-down guide service will be donating a 4 person hunt for our Delta Banquet.

DiverFreak


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

diverfreak said:


> Best waterfowl hunt i have ever been on. Glenn from knock-em-down guide service will be donating a 4 person hunt for our Delta Banquet.
> 
> DiverFreak


To say that its the best.... WOW that is awesome you have been on some sweat hunts!!!! from pitboss to knockdown you really bring it in!!! looks like a great time!!!!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Great report. That looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like a cool adventure. When does it air?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a great time guys! Those brant are on the top of my list 8) 

Tony was that one of those special shells you loaded up that you shot the band with?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. That looks like sooooo much fun. What would it be like to be able to hunt that much? Man Im envious!


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Looks like a great time guys! Those brant are on the top of my list 8)
> 
> Tony was that one of those special shells you loaded up that you shot the band with?


Yes sir. My brother was in the blind with us that day!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the picture of you guys hunting geese with the gas station (?) in the back ground. I have hunted in Wyoming and Colorado where we were set up in the middle of subdivisions. It provided opportunities for hunters, much needed revenue for the local businesses, helped control nuisance birds, and I would like to believe kept the birds migrating. We followed the laws to the letter to make sure these opportunities did not get taken away.
We don't believe that here in Utah. As soon as one retard hunts too close to a building and puts pellets against a window, we like to shut down the entire county and punish everybody instead of the one person who broke the law.
Imagine every legal waterfowler getting a ticket for shooting early instead of the one breaking the law by shooting early? I know that is a ridiculous example but the principle is the same.
Congratulations on a very fun and adventurous hunt!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a great time guys! Those brant are on the top of my list 8)
> ...


Very Very cool!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet pic and looks like a great time.A hunt of a life time. nice job. But I still hate you.LOL


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a super fun hunt. I hear that big water hunting is a must have experience. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Jeff Bringhurst said:
> 
> 
> > Stimmy said:
> ...


Sweet deal Tony!

Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

:shock: 
Dream hunt for sure and on my bucket list! But when does it air? J/K


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Wow. That looks like sooooo much fun. What would it be like to be able to hunt that much? Man Im envious!


A couple days ago Adam posted a teaser on Facebook about the hunt, and it mentioned that they would show how it could be done for less than $1000 when the episode of KSL Outdoors airs. I can't wait to see it! Looks like a fun hunt guys. I have always thought it would be fun to do a seaduck hunt out of a big boat like that, as it bobs up and down in the surf.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shoot guys!

Wonderful way to honor your Bro's memory Tony. Im sure he's still grinning. 8) 

Jeff, Im loving the hairy head you were lucky enough to take! Looks to be a FINE Drake!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Just a heads up, the KSL Outdoors show of us hunting on Long Island has been moved back a week. It will air on Feb. 4th


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I picked up my Atlantic Brant from Brian Snyder last week and want to show you how they turned out. I could not be happier with this. The photos really don't do them justice.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

If I already posted this, sorry for the repost but I wanted to show the Red Breasted Mergs, that I had John Glezos mount for me.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fine looking Brant. Good action in that piece.

Hairy Heads: FINE WORK, FINE WORK INDEED! Matter of Fact, Looks like the Fed Stamp of 94/95. --\\O:O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those two mounts are bad a$$ in person. I agree the pic dont do them right. Thanks for showing them to me. I could not sleep that night.lol


----------

